# Honey Cinnamon Glazed Grilled Pineapple



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*Honey Cinnamon Glazed Grilled Pineapple*

Prep fresh whole pineapple
in a large (1gal) ziploc bag add the pineapple and,
1/2C honey
1.5t Cinnamon
2T melted Butter
Mix well to coat, turn frequently, marinate for 1-24hrs
Grill on high heat till you get some nice color

This recipe is for one large pineapple, it will make approx 6-8 servings.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 5, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 5, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 5, 2017







Serve on the side, serve as dessert plain or with ice cream.


----------



## Lookn4u (Jul 18, 2018)

OK, that's some good looking stuff right there.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks, it's tasty stuff, give it a go,


----------

